# rantings and ravings of a dog trainer



## Sarah Atlas (Dec 15, 2008)

Ok this will probably upset alot of people off but if you are on this forum you are one step ahead of the game. YOU WANT TO LEARN!!!!!

I can't tell you how many times i get hired by pet people to fix what they have allowed or created in their spoiled/ aggressive/ dominant pets and then refuse to do what is necessary. I do not use electric and only occasionally use pinch collars on house pets.

the lines i get are as follows

"but he won't love me anymore"
"it will ruin his spirit"
but i want a family pet not a robot
etc.

I haved found if the kids in the house show no respect for the adults then the dog does not have a chance of becoming a loving, happy pet. People would rather scream, hit and just dump their "beloved" pet that once was a cute puppy

thanks for letting me vent


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Yeah, having done a lot of fostering and volunteer with with shelters and rescues and doing behavior consults, I understand your frustration. What I have found works well is to tell the owner that having the dog have boundaries and knowing some obedience is not mean, but to think of it as teaching the dog English (or whatever language they want to use) and opening a line of communication. Also keep in mind that no matter how much clients might frustrate you, at least they at some level realize that there is a problem because they picked up the phone and called you or e-mailed you. Soooo many are so completely clueless and would be completely baffled if a family member, a friend, their vet, whoever, suggested they call a trainer or behaviorist.


----------



## Emilio Rodriguez (Jan 16, 2009)

Unfortunately that's an inevitable part of working with people and dogs. Takes too much out of me so I don't do it any longer.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Emilio Rodriguez said:


> Unfortunately that's an inevitable part of working with people and dogs.


Amen.....I like working with the dogs......

My parents and sister are the type of people Sarah described......mom and dad are better now...but my sis...UGH

What gets me is when they get pissed because the dogs do not behave around me like they do around them. They cannot figure out that if they do what I do and stick with it....the dog will do the same for them. 

That and they cannot resist the "ppllleeeasssee give me a cookie for nothing" look

Drives me batty


----------



## Emilio Rodriguez (Jan 16, 2009)

This is why I like decoy work, you're mostly working with the dog. The down side is you still can't do it with most dogs even when they have the potential because that kind of training and ineffectual handling create a liability.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

haha! You're in good company. 

If you project out the consequences of continuing to allow the behavior (your dog bites someone, is confiscated by the police, killed and its head cut off and sent to a lab for testing), then describe the training as "holistic" (the fancy word is cynopraxic), it goes over better.

I have a lot of respect for people who really do try to leave their old habits behind. Very few of them have real success. When you convince the owner to give it a good try for 2 weeks, they see results and stick with it. These are my favorite clients because they get dramatic results and then I look good.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Looking good should be easy for you. ;o) You know your dog stuff.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

One of the reasons I've said I'll never train privately. I'd be a rotten business man. When someone asks if I could help them, I'm liable to say; yes I can. let me find a home for that dog and get you a stuffed one. Everyone will be happy. customers just don't stick around long.

DFrost


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

That's funny right there. Thanks David, I needed that.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

David Frost said:


> .....let me find a home for that dog and get you a stuffed one. Everyone will be happy. customers just don't stick around long.



They probably don't pay much, either. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Jerry Lyda said:


> Looking good should be easy for you. ;o) You know your dog stuff.



Tell Jeff.  The smarter I get, the more he harasses me. Maybe he is jealous. :lol:


----------



## Sarah Atlas (Dec 15, 2008)

I can't tell you how many times i have been asked to move in. What gets me is they will watch ther high dollar pet trainers on TV and go wow! I go in and its "I won't do that" It's either mean , cruel or don't have the time.

There have been severa ldogs i have wanted to dog nap but did not. one stupid owner just opened the door and let the dog run loose afte it got over the being xute, chewed up the furniture. then they would return tothe shelter and get another. Pitt pup.

Then they do not research the breeds. I have figured out why designer dog have become soo popular./ Not that long ago all the mixes in the pound were pitt mixes....no one wanted them


----------



## Emilio Rodriguez (Jan 16, 2009)

I remember going to people's homes where in the preceding phone conversation I was told the dog has an aggression problem. I'd come knock on the door and they open it leaving the screen door closed. The dog is right by their side barking at me. They're just standing there smiling as if they're proud of it. On one occasion the smile on the guy's face was so pathetic I said "Well **** I guess you don't want me to come in." turned around and left.


----------

